# Question regarding Ahriman: Exile



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, I want to know do I need to read HH novel A Thousand Sons before starting Ahriman: Exile? Thanks


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

No - you do not. But if you will read The Thousand Sons before - you will have more pleasure and understanding fro things to come. Also - WHY HAVENT YOU READ ONE OF THE MOST AWESOME HORUS HERESY BOOKS BEFORE?


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> No - you do not. But if you will read The Thousand Sons before - you will have more pleasure and understanding fro things to come. Also - WHY HAVENT YOU READ ONE OF THE MOST AWESOME HORUS HERESY BOOKS BEFORE?


Well, I just found it today in the already read books box after a cleaning up of my garage, I misplaced quite a few books in that box, include Prospero Burns and Battle of the Fang. Anyway, thank you for your answer, I will read A Thousand Son first. It appears I will have a A Thousands Son month in July.k:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think there's any reason not to. 'A Thousand Sons' ends before Ahriman casts his Rubric. 'Exile' begins after he has done so. It's not as if the latter spoils the former in any meaningful way.

I will say this, though. 'A Thousand Sons' is told mostly through Ahriman's eyes, so it's certainly nice to see how he was before he decided to throw it all away.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahriman:Exile does sort of play out like a sequel, and if you've read ATS it will certainly enhance your understanding of what's going on and who some of the characters were before the Heresy. While it's not at all necessary to read ATS before hand, if you have it, I would recommend that you did read it first. Two great books with very well rendered characters.


----------

